# HCG jab on natural cycles?



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Has anyone had a natural-monitored-cycle and been offered an HCG jab?

Is this is available, advisable and does it help with intercourse timing and getting more control over maturation of one's egg? 

For example this month I had scan on day 27 of cycle which showed a 20mm follie, I ovulated next day and so the follie would probably have been 22mm. But if they had scanned me on day 25 and given me an HCG jab maybe it probably would have been 18mm by time I Ovulated instead of 22mm. Would this help to get a better quality and optimum maturation of egg? 
I'm a bit concerned that my 22mm egg was over mature and not best placed for fertilisation.

I hope to hear back from you soon. Thanks so much.  

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hcg injections can be used to cause ovualtion if the follicle is large but I wouldn't think this is necessary for you as a 22mm follicle is fine. 18mm is the minimum they want to see but some ladies won't ovulate till follicle is over 25mm!!
Natural ovulation is meant to be best if it can happen that way.

Ruth


----------

